# Medicare coverage wheelchair ramps



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Took Mom to vote today and that wore her out enough we didn't also make a planned stop to go shopping. It occurred to me that Medicare might- and I checked; sometimes it does- pay for a ramp. She still pulls herself up and down our 5 steps and it is probably walking the distance front door to car (with a walker or canes) and getting in and out of cars (ankles shot from polio, shoulders shot from cane use due to polio) that wears her out. Which using a wheelchair from the front door to the car skipping the steps would address.

So we will ask her new Ortho doc and her PCM at visits next month about getting an order for a ramp as DME durable medical equipment. She of course denies the need "since she never goes anywhere". Maybe she would if she had a ramp... 

Anyone go this route before? Would you be so kind as to explain the out of pocket cost for you/ relative and any medical provider issues?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know how the finances worked but 2 of my neighbors had ramps installed, at least partially paid for through insurance. There are companies that sell used ramps which they bought back from customers. 

My grandpa built his own ramp, but he went up only 3 steps onto the porch. 

If she can't walk without assistance her Medicare may help. You will get the best information directly from her insurance company.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

there are also places to rent them if all else fails...

for example Rental Wheelchair Ramps | Lifeway Mobility


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

We now have an Rx for the ramp and wheelchair. The Med Supply Company said Medicare pays for the wheelchair (their 80%) if they agree with diagnosis needing it, but not for a ramp. However they're gonna send someone out to give us a quote on ramp rental or permanent install. All this time we've been asking handymen services about that and not too confident in their advice. Well after they give us a quote we might be back to the handymen or even do it ourself.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The church I went to as a child set up a piece of heavy plywood, painted with porch paint and self adhesive stair tread no-slip strips and attached handrails. It lasted several years.


----------

